# Where's your bunnies favourite place to be tickled?



## DaisyNBuster (May 18, 2004)

This maybe a strange question but I was cuddlingone of the babies last night for over an hour and he just loved beingtickled between his ears and along the back of his head-After about 10 minutes of it, his eyes started to droop and he startedmaking a cute little noise. Everytime I stopped - his eyes opened andhe hoppedup as though tosay'heywhatyou stopping for?'. Justwondered if anyones rabbit has afavourite tickle spot!

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2004)

GreetingsVickie!




I think Tucker's feet are ticklish. He doesn't like itmuch. I barely get near his feet and he'll jerk themaway. 

He loves ear rubs, no doubt!

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 18, 2004)

Well Mocha couldn't be more obvious about it! HeLOVES to be "tickled" behind his ears, which makes sense, I mean that'sone of the only spots they can't get at themselves. Mocha will tuck hisnose into his chest and make it ever so obvious that he wants to be petbehind the ears, I can put him to sleep like this.

Spice, on the other hand, like it on top his nose and between his eyes.He sniffs my hand when I put it in his hutch and if he wants to be pet,he will put his nose against the ground as if bagging me to pet him onthe nose. He also likes it behind the ears. It all makes sense, allthose places they can't rach themselves are bound to get itchy and all,aven if they can use their back feet to scratch.


----------



## bunty (May 18, 2004)

My little Gene loves his fat holland Lop cheeks rubbed but most love it behind their ears


----------



## QTbunnies (May 19, 2004)

My babies love being tickled in the same placevickie!! I was tickling them in between the ears and on the head when iheard kiara purr!!


----------



## Loz n Ebony (May 19, 2004)

Ears, behind them in between them. 


just ears.

(glad to be back I have missed every1 lots.....france was ummmmmmmmmm hot. (change to England!))

Loz n ebs n fidget

oxxoxo


----------



## lucylocket (Dec 15, 2005)

lucy is such a funny bunny 

if tony tickles her she likes her ears scratched but if i do it 

with me being in the wheelchair i cant really get to her so 

i'll say do you want your rubby 

this is she will jump in her litter box cause i can get her there 

ive got to put one hand over her right eye and i rub her ears 

what a liitle doll 

varna xxxx


----------



## doodle (Dec 15, 2005)

Both my bunnies love being petted on their heads and face and between their ears. :heart:


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 15, 2005)

Cookie is a cheek boy. Cheek scritches, and he's in heaven.

__________
Nadia


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 15, 2005)

*MeatHead loves getting his nose and in between his ears rubbed. He hates it when I tickle his feet.*

*lucylocket wrote: *


> lucy is such a funny bunny
> 
> if tony tickles her she likes her ears scratched but if i do it
> 
> ...


Varna you got Lucy trained well for you. It is so nice having arabbit that really understands you. I bet she loves you for that. Whata sweetheart.


----------



## Johncdn (Dec 15, 2005)

Carrrrrrrrrrzy 'bout the belly rub


----------



## kgarver (Dec 16, 2005)

cheeks and behind the ears


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 16, 2005)

*lucylocket wrote: *


> lucy is such a funny bunny
> 
> if tony tickles her she likes her ears scratched but if i do it
> 
> ...


Aww Varna your right, what a little doll. She know her Mummy can't getat her easily, yet she helps you get to her. What a beautiful andintelligent baby that Lucy is :inlove:.

Vickie


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 16, 2005)

*Johncdn wrote: *


> Carrrrrrrrrrzy 'bout the belly rub


Mine won't let me anywhere near their belly - I would be likely to losea finger if I tried that on Pernod! She loves nose rubs,while Perry loves his cheeks scratched and both love ear tugs.

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 16, 2005)

Scooter totally freaks out if you touch her belly. They both love nose and cheek pets and ear tugs.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 17, 2005)

Millie hates her ears to be touched but loves anose rub while Ruby likes to haveher backbetweenher shoulder blades tickled.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 17, 2005)

Raph loves being scratched gently behind theears (that spot seems to have a huge calming effect on mostrabbits)...and he absolutely loves having his ears themselves strokedall along their length. He also loves having his nose scratched; he'llshove his face into your hand to force you to scratch it. Touching thebelly...not crazy about it; touching the cheeks is okay if you arealready scratching his nose, but if you touch his cheeks when he'srunning about, he'll do a little leap in the air and run away. And thefeet...NEVER the FEET!! Silly rabbit...


----------



## m.e. (Dec 17, 2005)

Rex is a cheek boy  Peanut likes just behind and slightly underneath her ears.

The other day, Peanut was flopped out on the floor, and Rex wasgrooming her feet :shock: Everytime he got too close to her toes, she'dtwitch just a little 

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## edwinf8936 (Dec 17, 2005)

Rubbing on their rumps get the mliking like crazy!!

Ed


----------



## Shuu (Dec 17, 2005)

Odin - base of his ears.
Loki - top of the head and cheeks.
Tyr - Sides of his abdomen.


----------



## Johncdn (Dec 17, 2005)

*lucylocket wrote: *


> lucy is such a funny bunny
> 
> if tony tickles her she likes her ears scratched but if i do it
> 
> ...


Thats what is being shown in my photo. It's my Mother's hand you see init. Because of arthritis she can't get down onthe floor with Willow, and since Willow will not sit on ANYONE'S lap:X,she stands up for a rub and licks her wrist in return

This is why rabbits are awesome


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 17, 2005)

My rabbits area more about massages than getting tickled. They don't like it :no: and will jump away.

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm often late for work because Toby begs forcheek and ear rubs. If I stop, he nudges my hand and he isjust so irresistable, I can't stop.

Laura


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Dec 21, 2005)

peapoo likes being rubbed just above her nose...if you stop she comes over and nudges you until you rub her again:apollo:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 21, 2005)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> peapoo likes being rubbed just above her nose...if you stopshe comes over and nudges you until you rub heragain:apollo:


MeatHead does the same thing too. If we don't doit when he nudges his nose he will start nibbling our clothes orblankets.


----------



## Eve (Dec 21, 2005)

My bun seems to enjoy massage too. Recently I've been trying one I found in the link below. 

http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/disabled_rabbits


----------



## sunnybunny (Dec 21, 2005)

Sunny *demands* cheek rubs. If I stop, she boxesme until I start up again! She also likes ear rubs and backscratches. 

Hearing her purr makes my day.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Dec 23, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> I'moften late for work because Toby begs for cheek and ear rubs.If I stop, he nudges my hand and he is just so irresistable, I can'tstop.
> 
> Laura


im the same way...i was late to our familys christmas dinner yesterdaybecause i was rubbing peapoos head... how could you not stop and petthem? theyre all so cute!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 10, 2006)

.


----------

